# USB Type C Port - What's the type & speed?



## JOSHSKORN (Aug 27, 2015)

I don't have my device yet (soon), but I'd like to know more information about the USB Type C Port.

Is it USB 3.1 Gen 3.1 or USB 3.1 Gen 3.2?


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Most *USB*-*C ports* are built on the *USB* 3.1 data-transfer *standard*. The second-generation protocol of *USB* 3.1 can theoretically deliver data *speeds* of up to 10Gbps - twice as fast as *USB* 3.0 and first-gen *USB* 3.1, which both top out at 5Gbps.Mar 28, 2018
https://www.computerworld.com/artic...ding: IT buyer's guide,both top out at 5Gbps.
*USB-C explained: How to get the most from it (and why it's great)*

-KP


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

It's not very useful at the moment so don't have illusions of grandeur about utilizing it. At the moment it's the only android tv device with usb-c and doesn't have a lot of support. Talking with dev's it's seems like a lot of that comes from Google. Sabrina might not even have usb-c as they can get Ethernet from the microUSB charger of the Ultra. So if the TS4k remains the only device with usb-c, it could be a long while before Google decides to add the drivers for it. 

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## U'nique (Jun 26, 2020)

JOSHSKORN said:


> I don't have my device yet (soon), but I'd like to know more information about the USB Type C Port.
> 
> Is it USB 3.1 Gen 3.1 or USB 3.1 Gen 3.2?


Neither.
The USB-C port on your TiVo Stream 4K supports the USB 2.0 standard.
That's from the TiVo support pages:
Tivo Customer Support Community
Of course, that's kind of vague; I would think any USB3 port should support USB2 peripherals, but that's how they phrase it. I read it as a USB2 port with a C connector to save space and to differentiate it from the micro-USB port that must be connected to the power supply. The USB-C port doesn't power the device.


----------



## JOSHSKORN (Aug 27, 2015)

Essentially what I'm wanting to know is what kind of hard drive to get with what connector type with the best performance.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

JOSHSKORN said:


> Essentially what I'm wanting g to know is what kind of hard drive to get with what connector type with the best performance.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


If you want to hook up a big hard drive, you're not using the C port. You're using an otg cable with the micro USB. You should read some of the other threads on it.

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JOSHSKORN (Aug 27, 2015)

dbpaddler said:


> If you want to hook up a big hard drive, you're not using the C port. You're using an otg cable with the micro USB. You should read some of the other threads on it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


Well crap. The idea was to hook up a powered hub that included USB 3.0 and Ethernet. I was going to use one USB 3.0 port for an external hard drive and the other to capture video stream. Basically, I was going to plug the HDMI cable from my TiVo Mini into it so I could just launch an app (maybe VLC or something like that) and watch regular TV.


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

JOSHSKORN said:


> Well crap. The idea was to hook up a powered hub that included USB 3.0 and Ethernet. I was going to use one USB 3.0 port for an external hard drive and the other to capture video stream. Basically, I was going to plug the HDMI cable from my TiVo Mini into it so I could just launch an app (maybe VLC or something like that) and watch regular TV.


The best laid plans... Think most of us immediately thought we'd be using usb-c hub stuff we had on hand and it's be easy peazy. But read my post above, and it's a different story. It works great with my flash drive and usb-c adapter from my Samsung phone.

I honestly think we're waiting on Google to make that port more useful. And if it's truly just a USB 2.0 port with usb-c connector, then shame on tivo for even introducing a 2018 port on a 2020 device that is their future.

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## xberk (Dec 3, 2011)

I don't think the usb-c port on the TS4K is not fully ready for prime time. I got this from Tivo Tech support. Meanwhile, I have my Ethernet adapter plugged into the USB-C port and it works fine. But USB-C doesn't seem able to handle the 2TB harddrive. Others here have made claims that it can, but I have not been able to find a configuration or the right hardware to make it work. Only way I have been able to get larger drive to be recognized is via a powered hub and an OTG cable using the micro usb port. 

Jenelyn (8:28:53 AM):Thank you for contacting TiVo Support Chat, my name is Jenelyn and I am happy to assist you.
Me (8:29:44 AM):Is there a limit to size storage that can be attached via the USB-C connector on Tivo STream 4k?
Jenelyn (8:31:24 AM):Let me check on this real quick.
Me (8:31:38 AM)k
Jenelyn (8:34:23 AM):Thank you for patiently waiting.
Jenelyn (8:35:37 AM):We would like to inform you that there's no limit to that but as of the moment the storage connector is not yet available or not yet fully functional.
Me (8:36:20 AM):Thanks. I assume there will be a device update at some point to make the USB-C functional?
Jenelyn (8:37:04 AM):Yes. We are still working on that but we do not have any specific date/time when it will be available.
Me (8:37:38 AM):Ok. Thanks.


----------



## WOT Time (Jun 6, 2020)

I am using an otg type c hub (supposedly 3.1 but the 3 usb ports are 2.0) and have connected a 500gb SSD set as device storage. Also have an Amazon ethernet adaptor on that hub too. Performance wise, streaming is fine, though menu navigation can be sluggish sometimes. On my second TS4K, using a type-C Sd card adaptor with a 64gb card set as device storage doesn't give that sluggish behaviour. Possibly due to the OTG hub's limitations.


----------



## rczrider (May 16, 2020)

dbpaddler said:


> If you want to hook up a big hard drive, you're not using the C port. You're using an otg cable with the micro USB. You should read some of the other threads on it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


I mean, except for those of us that use a powered USB-C hub and an external HDD. It's possible my hub and 4TB Seagate HDD are made out of unicorn farts, I guess.


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

rczrider said:


> I mean, except for those of us that use a powered USB-C hub and an external HDD. It's possible my hub and 4TB Seagate HDD are made out of unicorn farts, I guess.


Yea. Once a dick, always a dick. The big c port thread seemed to point to it being a lost cause for most and the working ones were otg cable based. But what pumps up your junk... Keep forgetting why you're blocked and you always keep reminding me.

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## rczrider (May 16, 2020)

dbpaddler said:


> Yea. Once a dick, always a dick. The big c port thread seemed to point to it being a lost cause for most and the working ones were otg cable based. But what pumps up your junk... Keep forgetting why you're blocked and you always keep reminding me.


Ah, that's right, I forgot about you. You're the guy who doesn't like it when other people have a different opinion or have had different experiences. I guess I'm a dick because I have a setup that works and that offends you, eh?


----------

